# PCGH Knoppix funktioniert nicht



## KoRsE (10. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte gestern mal Knoppix von der PCGH ausprobieren, um meine Partionsgrößen zu verändern, nur leider sagte er mir (nachdem ich von DVD gebootet hab und auf "von DVD starten" gegangen bin): 

"Can't find KNOPPIX filesystem, sorry.
Dropping you to busybox shell."

Was hat das zu bedeuten?? Wie kann ich das beheben? 

MfG Korse


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (10. November 2008)

Das hat wohl was mit der Festplatte zu tun. Ich hatte am Anfang eine alte IDE-Festplatte (30GB Maxtor VL 40) in meinem PC (als Zwischenlösung). Damit ging Knoppix. Dann habe ich eine SATA-Festplatte (500GB Samsung HD501LJ) eingebaut, damit kam es zu dem Fehler, den du auch hast. Ohne Festplatte tritt das Problem auch auf.

Ich frage mich, wie so ein Fehler zustande kommen kann, da Knoppix eine Ramdisk erstellt und eigentlich von der Festplatte unabhängig sein sollte.


Bevor ich Paragon Partition Manager hatte, habe ich meine HDD mit der GParted-Live-CD partitioniert. Die funzt auch mit SATA-Platten.
GParted -- Welcome
SourceForge.net: Files


----------



## Thornscape (10. November 2008)

Versuch doch mal das Knoppix über die RAMDisk-Funktion zu starten. Ist eine der drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die du beim Booten hast.
Dann wird die "Knoppix-HDD" praktisch im RAM erstellt. Solange man keine 64MB RAM hat, klappt das auch ganz gut.


----------



## KoRsE (10. November 2008)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal das Knoppix über die RAMDisk-Funktion zu starten. Ist eine der drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die du beim Booten hast.
> Dann wird die "Knoppix-HDD" praktisch im RAM erstellt. Solange man keine 64MB RAM hat, klappt das auch ganz gut.



Hab ich auch schon versucht... Leider dasselbe Problem...


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2008)

bei mir,  also auf meinem 2 Monaten Neuen PC 
NV 9600 GT  , Intel 4 Kern PC, mit 4 MB Ram läuft diese Knoppix Help DVD Seite 2 von  PC.HW auch nicht, 
die CPU also der CPU Cache wird u.a. falsch ausgelesen ,
das Bord hat einen Modernen und gängigen Intel Chips. 
es kommt nach einer sehr langen weile ein kompletter Absturz , 
da Dos DR Dos, Booten von SD Card,  
Windows XP sp2, Vista sp1  und auch der Festplatten und Partion Manager von Paragon  tadellos funktioniert,   die Neuste Suse oder  der Ubunto  Linux läuft ..
ist auszuschließen,  das es am PC liegt .
hat also PCHW * MIST *gebaut !

Tcha ???????


----------



## riedochs (11. November 2008)

Du koenntest mal das original Knoppix versuchen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> hat also PCHW * MIST *gebaut !


Ich habe es damals erfolglos mit Knoppix von PC Praxis- und PC Magazin -DVDs versucht. Liegt also nicht an PCGH, sondern an Knoppix.


----------



## Wolf2660 (11. November 2008)

Wen du übertaktet hast dann stell mal alles auf Standart. 

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit der PCGH-Knoppix. 

Mit Übertaktung = geht nicht, alles Standart = Knoppix läuft.

MfG


----------



## amdintel (11. November 2008)

genau so ist es bei mir auch ,
*das normale Knopix läuft ebenfalls nicht*, aber PCHW kann schon was dafür, 
sollen die ein anderes Live  Linux nehmen das läuft. 
und warum das Knopix nicht läuft weis ich mittlerweile auch, 
es kommt mit moderne PC Hardware nicht klar !
Beschwerden sollte am an den Hersteller der Knopix Vers.  richten,
das die ihr uraltes Live  Linux,  mal neuer  aktueller PC Hardware anpassen !

wenn jemand also eine Notfoll CD bracht kann ich nur das von Paragon sehr empfehlen,
das kann alles und läuft wenigstens auch auf Neuen modernen PCs ,


----------



## KoRsE (11. November 2008)

Wär' ja mal schön, ein Statement von einem Redakteur zu hören (lesen)...


----------



## riedochs (12. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> genau so ist es bei mir auch ,
> *das normale Knopix läuft ebenfalls nicht*, aber PCHW kann schon was dafür,
> sollen die ein anderes Live  Linux nehmen das läuft.
> und warum das Knopix nicht läuft weis ich mittlerweile auch,
> ...



Blub blub. Meckern ohne Hintergrundwissen. Knoppix ist ein auf Debian basierendes kostenloses Live Linux. Dieses wird von Klaus Knopper entwickelt und auch aktualisiert und das dauert mitunter etwas. Im uebrigen gibt es bei Knoppix die Moeglichkeit beim booten mit diversen "Cheatcodes" zu arbeiten. Damit habe ich es bisher immer zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## amdintel (13. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Blub blub. Meckern ohne Hintergrundwissen. Knoppix ist ein auf Debian basierendes kostenloses Live Linux. Dieses wird von Klaus Knopper entwickelt und auch aktualisiert und das dauert mitunter etwas. Im uebrigen gibt es bei Knoppix die Moeglichkeit beim booten mit diversen "Cheatcodes" zu arbeiten. Damit habe ich es bisher immer zum laufen bekommen.



Knoppix ist absoluter Schrott !

Linux ist ein freies OS,
 die Beta Vers. testen wesentlich mehr Leute, 
als bei   kommerziellen   Produkten,   wie das von Paragon   diese  Notfall CDs.  z.b. und trotzdem bekommen die Linux Entwickler  es heute nicht auf die Reihe, das Knoppix moderner HW anzupassen und die Linux Entwickler sind heute immer noch im glauben, das die meisten einen intel P II mit 128 GB Ram nutzten !  Die leben in der tat ganz  schön hinterm Mond und sind ganz schön Realitäsfremd , ( der 1. 4 Kern Intel z.b. Q6600 ist schon 1 1/2 Jahre auf dem Markt , eben so die dafür notwendigen neunen Intel Chips. )
Und haben scheinbar noch nichts davon gehört, das es heute sehr schnelle und Strom Sprande CPUs und Chips gibt , das ist ein Armut sZeugnis für Linux bwz. Knoppix.

die aktuelle Umbonto Vers. die sich zu nächst als Live Linux darstellt
 läuft auf meinem 4 Kern  PC  auch die Neue von Suse Linux , andere Linux  Vers. aber nicht,
da haben eindeutig die Heteller gepennt !


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Ich denke das hier ist wohl eher ein Fall von PEBKAC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=44821&stc=1&d=1226571558


----------



## amdintel (13. November 2008)

Deine Bilder ändern nichts daran :
das man als User *keinen* Einfluss darauf hat, 
wenn Knoppix *nicht *funktioniert auf einem Hi.End PC


----------



## riedochs (13. November 2008)

Hat man schon in gewissem Maße, das hae eich oben auch schon versucht zu erklären.


----------



## amdintel (13. November 2008)

ich habe mir mal erlaubt das Bildlich festzuhalten ,
das dolle PC-HW Help System von der DVD Seite 2 
so lauft das auf einem modernen Hi.end PC mit 
Intel 4 Kern CPU , Intel Chips. und einer der neusten
NV GK, 4 GB Ram , 450 GB HDD.

Noch Fragen ?


----------



## Bauer87 (14. November 2008)

Erstens besagt der Fehler eindeutig, dass einfach die DVD nicht gefunden wurde. Das hat rein gar nichts mit einem "modernen" oder "High-End"-PC zu tun. Wahrscheinlich wird nur das Laufwerk nicht unterstützt. Hast du schon versucht, es in einen zu älterer Hardware kompatiblem Modus umzuschalten? So sollte man bei S-ATA-Laufwerken einen IDE-Modus simulieren können (siehe 2.).

Zweitens sollte jeder Computer (abwärts-) kompatibel zu alter Hardware sein. Dann hat man zwar nur VESA-Auflösung und kann auch sonst nicht alle Features der Hardware nutzen, aber generell läuft ja sogar Windows bevor man Treiber installiert hat. Und das hat ja bekanntlich ne extrem miese automatische Hardwareerkennung.

Drittens ist der verwendete Kernel dieses Knoppix-Releases (Linux 2.6.25.9) aus dem Juni, also mit fünf Monaten für komplette Unterstützung moderner Hardware eventuell wirklich zu alt.

Viertens verstehe ich auch überhaupt nicht, warum überhaupt noch Knoppix benutzt wird. Mittlerweile gibt es (fast) jede Distribution als Live-CD. Selbst Debian. Gibt es da noch einen guten Grund für Knoppix?

PS: Was passiert, wenn du das Knoppix auf einen anderen Datenträger (z.B. eine Festplatte) kopierst und dann startest?


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2008)

1. hast du leider keine Ahnung 
2. hättest du die Zeit sinnvoller vergingen können, als mit deinem nicht sehr Hilfreichen Beitrag hier ! 

und 3. ist der Computer sehr wohl Abwerts Kompatibel, was auch immer du damit versuchst  anzudeuten ?weil selbst  das Uralt DR.Dos funktioniert , 
das brauchte ich nämlich zum starten eines Bios Updates, ( der PC hat kein Disketten LW)
ich hatte mir also eine Bootfähige , 16  MB SD Karte erstallt mit
Bios Update drauf, hatte bestens funktioniert .   
und alles von Paragon , ich habe von diesem Hersteller 3 Norfall Boot CDs,
Festplatten Manager , Backup 2008, Partition Manager, 
alles läuft auch im normalen Modus . 
Auch ein Uralt Help System funktioniert Drive Image 7, 
die Original CD   die auch eine Nofall CD  ist  ( so ca. 5 bis 7 Jahre alt  diese Softw.)!

und 4. alle PCHW DVDs die 2 . Seite wo das Notfall System  mit dem Knopix drauf ist *funktionieren nicht*, ich kaufe diese Heft Margarine schon eine weile 

noch fragen ?


----------



## KoRsE (14. November 2008)

Mein ebeiden DVD-Laufwerke sind IDE... KEIN SATA...!!!


----------



## Bauer87 (14. November 2008)

@KoRsE: Mein Beitrag war auch eher als Antwort auf amdintel gedacht. Ich lasse mich einfach viel zu leicht provozieren, selbst von so "fundierten" Äußerungen wie  "Knoppix ist absoluter Schrott !". Und als dann noch der Kram mit "moderner Hardware" kam... Ich weiß, war Trollfutter.

Zum Problem: Linux besitzt (wie erwähnt) Kompatibilitätsmodi. Versuche mal "acpi=off ", andere fallen mir im Moment leider nicht ein, da die meisten Live-CDs diese als Auswahloption anbieten und man nicht selber tippen muss. Die vielfältigsten Möglichkeiten habe ich bisher bei Gparted gefunden. Diese Distribution ist - wie der Name schon sagt - extra zum Partitionieren gemacht und bietet daher echt alle Optionen, die man sich vorstellen kann, zur Auswahl.


----------



## amdintel (15. November 2008)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> @KoRsE: Mein Beitrag war auch eher als Antwort auf amdintel gedacht. Ich lasse
> Zum Problem: Linux besitzt (wie erwähnt) Kompatibilitätsmodi. Versuche mal "acpi=off ", andere fallen mir im Moment leider nicht ein, da die meisten Live-CDs diese als Auswahloption anbieten und man nicht selber tippen muss. Die vielfältigsten Möglichkeiten habe ich bisher bei Gparted gefunden. Diese Distribution ist - wie der Name schon sagt - extra zum Partitionieren gemacht und bietet daher echt alle Optionen, die man sich vorstellen kann, zur Auswahl.




mein 4 Kern PC in diesem laufen im übrigen die DVD-Roms alle mit IDE .  
und viel Ahnung  scheinst du offenbar nicht zu haben ? was soll man da bitteschön   auswählen  ACPI=on/off ?? hääääää ?
siehe mein Abbild von mir weiter oben Dokumentiert !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-knoppix-funktioniert-nicht-2.html#post322935
mehr einstellen und auswählen kann man da* nicht *!
Fakt ist, diese angebliche Rettungs CD ist Schrott weil   diese auf vielen 
Neuen PC nicht läuft  und daher macht diese angebliche Rettungs CD keinen Sinn
und ist auf der DVD 2. Seite reine Platz Verschwendung !
Es gibt nun mal heute einen Teil von Usern, 
die sich ein Komplett Neunen PC zugelegt haben, wo diese Rettungs CD nicht läuft !
Auf meinem ältern AMD PC Sockel 939 läuft diese Rettungs CD auch ganz normal, 
nur auf meinem Neuem PC nicht ! 
Ich hatte mehr als ausreichend beschrieben das aber auch andre und ältere Sachen laufen, booten mit SD Card mit Dr-Dos usw ...


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2008)

amdintel, du faellst hier nur durch deine beleidigende Art und Weise auf und durch deinen Unwillen sich mit der Materie zu beschaeftigen.

Ich spare es mir dir weiter zu helfen weil echt keinen Bock habe mich hier anmachen zu lassen.


----------



## amdintel (15. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> amdintel, du faellst hier nur durch deine beleidigende Art und Weise auf und durch deinen Unwillen sich mit der Materie zu beschaeftigen.
> 
> Ich spare es mir dir weiter zu helfen weil echt keinen Bock habe mich hier anmachen zu lassen.


,

dein Beitrag stifte Verwirrung 
und ist in keiner Weise Hilfreich, 
 lese mal * alle *Beiträge hier zu dem Tema  ,
und die Leute bei dehnen es nicht läuft,
sind nicht dumm und haben auch keinen weiteren Einfluss darauf  (!)
also das bla bla dazu hilft nicht !
ich habe ausreichen probiert , 
es läuft auf einem s.g. Hi.End PC mit unter nicht !
Verantwortlich ist u.a der Hersteller der Herausgeber dafür nicht die User hier !


----------



## Bauer87 (15. November 2008)

Noch mal an amdintel:
1. Wenn du für freie Software keine Supportverträge abschließt, bist du komplett selber dafür verantwortlich, was läuft oder nicht. Dafür darfst du damit aber auch machen, was du willst, und musst dich nicht an nervige EULAs halten.
2. Wenn du etwas machen willst, aber es nicht selber schaffst, findest du fast immer Hilfe bei anderen Anwendern, die teilweise auch privat entwickeln.
3. Wenn keiner direkt eine Lösung weiß, werden die Anderen versuchen, das Problem mit dir zu finden. Wenn du es dir aber mit den anderen Anwendern verscherzt, erhältst du vermehrt patzige Antworten. Dann, oder wenn ihr zusammen keine Lösung findet, musst du einen Supportvertrag abschließen, wenn du dir für "RTFM" oder ausprobieren zu schade bist. Dann hast du auch direkten Kontakt zu den (kommerziellen) Hauptentwicklern.

PS: Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, was ACPI ist: RTFM! Oder bleibe wenigstens freundlich. Und wenn du dich nicht kümmern willst: Kaufe dir eine einschränkende, vorgefertigte Lösung. Und meckere den Hersteller zu. Aber lass uns in Frieden.


----------



## amdintel (15. November 2008)

> PS: Wenn du keine Ahnung hast, was ACPI ist: RTFM! Oder bleibe wenigstens freundlich. Und wenn du dich nicht kümmern willst: Kaufe dir eine einschränkende, vorgefertigte Lösung. Und meckere den Hersteller zu. Aber lass uns in Frieden.



wie dämlich kann ein Mensch sein ?
*zum 100 x  "was ACPI ist: RTFM" man kann nichts 
verändern beim booten ,*
und Du bist hier völlig falsch , 
und wo zu das Thema  hier auch gedacht ist ?

mir ist wie oben schon erwähnt nur eine Lösung eingefallen,
wenn man so was wie eine Notfall CD braucht, Paragon , weil das bei mir gut 
läuft wird das auch bei anderen wohl genau so laufen ?


was ACPI ist: RTFM muss man sich auch nicht auseinander setzen, nur wenn man mal eine Notfall CD starten möchte 
und  sachen die umsonst sind , sind meistens auch mehr verbreitet , 
daher absolutes Unverständnis dafür, das man so was mit dem Knopix nicht in den Griff bekommt, oder einfach nicht in den Griff bekommen will  von Seitens des Herstellers  ? 
Und seltsam ist schon, das bei mir alles von Paragon läuft , 
obwohl diese Sachen nicht so verbreitet sind , 
und kaufen ? 
ich nehme mal an, du kauft dir die PC-Hw  nie ? 
da waren nämlich mal Voll Versionen auf den DVDs als kostenlose Voll Version !
bei dem Drive Backup 2008 wenn man den Image File gleich so brennt, 
hat man schon eine Help CD mit etwas mehr als nur diese  Backup Software ,
das sind zwei Programme .


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2008)

So, jetzt beruhigt ihr euch alle mal, so führt das nie zu einem Ende, denn so mancher hier meint immer, dass alles was er sagt stimmt und ist zudem nicht kritikfähig, deswegen könnte diese Diskussion noch in 2 Jahren so weiterlaufen ohne wirklich produktiv zu sein.


Manche Argumente sind lächerlich, z.B. dass der Q6600 nicht unterstützt wird von dem Linux Kernel, diese CPU läuft wunderbar unter Linux, sofern man einen Kernel der 2.6er Serie nutzt, bei der Version 2.4 könnte es gehen, ich hab es aber nicht getestet.

Ich kann dem TS gParted nur empfehlen, da man mit dieser LiveCD wunderbar seine Festplatte partitionieren kann, es gibt dazu auch einige Anleitungen im Internet wenn man mal was nicht versteht.

Dass die Funktion "acpi=off" nichts bringt ist auch ein Irrglauben, mit diesem Startparameter kann man auf aktueller sowohl auch auf alter Hardware ein paar Startprobleme lösen.

Wenn es zu Problemen mit z.B. einem Kernelmodul beim Start kommt, dann kann man relativ einfach über ein Startparameter dieses deaktivieren um somit einen Start zu ermöglichen.

Die Behauptung, dass die Linux Entwickler hinter dem Mond leben würden, da angeblich keine aktuelle Hardware unterstützt wird ist völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, da keine Quelle genannt wurde.

Wenn amdintel so gut mit der CD von Paragon klar kommt, dann soll er doch damit glücklich sein, was jedoch nicht rechtfertigt, dass dieser andere bezichtig keine Ahnung zu haben, wenn diese nicht mit ihm übereinstimmen.


----------



## riedochs (16. November 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So, jetzt beruhigt ihr euch alle mal, so führt das nie zu einem Ende, denn so mancher hier meint immer, dass alles was er sagt stimmt und ist zudem nicht kritikfähig, deswegen könnte diese Diskussion noch in 2 Jahren so weiterlaufen ohne wirklich produktiv zu sein.
> 
> 
> Manche Argumente sind lächerlich, z.B. dass der Q6600 nicht unterstützt wird von dem Linux Kernel, diese CPU läuft wunderbar unter Linux, sofern man einen Kernel der 2.6er Serie nutzt, bei der Version 2.4 könnte es gehen, ich hab es aber nicht getestet.
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## amdintel (16. November 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Manche Argumente sind lächerlich, z.B. dass der Q6600 nicht unterstützt wird von dem Linux Kernel, diese CPU läuft wunderbar unter Linux, sofern man einen Kernel der 2.6er Serie nutzt, bei der Version 2.4 könnte es gehen, ich hab es aber nicht getestet.
> 
> Ich kann dem TS gParted nur empfehlen, da man mit dieser LiveCD wunderbar seine Festplatte partitionieren kann, es gibt dazu auch einige Anleitungen im Internet wenn man mal was nicht versteht.
> 
> ...



ich habe keinen Q6600 sondern einen Q9300 ,
glaube ich auch langsam das dieses veraltettes Knpopix keine modernen Intel ? CPUs kennt !
Oder der Hersteller macht das mit Absicht , 
*das aussperren moderner Intel CPUs ?*
vielleicht versucht man auf diese Art und Weise AMD Vorteile zu verschaffen ?
Weil das sind doch Programmierer und den Intel Q6600 gibt es ja schon eine Weile,
ich schätzte mal, da steckt Absicht dahinter ?
Vielleicht sollte man mal darüber die Firma Intel in Kenntnis setzten ?
Das man in Kompix  und diversen Linux Vers.  Sperren eingebaut hat ,
das also Neue PCs mit Neuer Intel Q CPU  damit nicht laufen  umd den User 
vielleicht dazu zu bewegen AMD zu nehmen ?
Wir leben ja nicht mehr im 18. Jh. wo der PC grade erfunden wurde und man
noch in allen Sachen im anfangs stadium ist.

und wo soll man denn bitteschön *acpi=off* einstellen ? oder ist das nur ein Wunsch denken ?
Die Sachen von  Paragon  laufen jedenfalls und weniger machen kann man damit auch nicht eher mehr Möglichkeiten  Festplatte sichern .


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2008)

Man kann es als Startparameter anhängen. 

Im Plenken bist du ja unangefochtener Meister, das muss man dir lassen.

Es ist sowas von egal, ob du jetzt einen Q6600 oder Q9300 hast, denn es kommt letztendlich auf die Konfiguration und den Kernel(-module) an, anderes ist relativ unwichtig wenn es um die Unterstützung von Hardware geht.

The Linux Kernel Archives


----------



## amdintel (16. November 2008)

bei der Notfall CD/DVD also die Seite 2. von PCHW kann man aber keine Start Parameter einstellen,
sondern nur das:
 was ich oben als Abbild hier dokumentiert hatte  , Starten von DVD, Copy ins Ram und starten wo der HDD, *mehr ist da nicht !*
(bei Paragon gibt es allerdings die Möglichkeiten " im abgesicherten Modus  booten 
usw .. bei dem Festplatten Manager, oder bei der großen Vers. vom Backup2008 Notfall CD )
oder kann man seit Neuten einen File einer DVD r 
editieren und auf dieser wieder abspeichern ?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2008)

Ich kann nur nochmal bestätigen, dass Knoppix mit neuer Hardware Probleme macht bzw. gar nicht läuft. Mit der alten IDE-Platte lief es, mit der SATA-Platte nicht. Da muss doch was faul sein. Sprüche wie "Knoppix-Entwickler leben hinterm Mond" sind gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt.


----------



## amdintel (16. November 2008)

jau danke,
aber an den HDDs bwz. sATA liegt das nicht , zwei meiner PCs die eine AMD Core "ein mal eine Sockel 939 und AM2"  haben läuft Knopix und auch diese Notfall DVD Seite 2 con PC-HW.
auf meinem Notebook   AMD 2 Kern CPU hier auch, sehr  seltsam, 
auf dem Neuem Intel PC 4 Kern  PC , CPU nicht ,
am Ram kann es auch nicht liegen, 
der Intel PC hat 4 GB RAM, das Book 3 GB .
in dem Intel ist eine sATA 450 GB HDD, in dem einem 
AMD Core auch eine sATA 450 GB , das liegt nicht an den HDDs, bin mir nun auch fast sicher, das die CPU also neuste 4 Kern Technik Knopix  blockt.

Einige PC Magazine Werben ja förmlich für das dolle Knopix , also diese PC Magazine machen sich irgendwie damit lächerlich, weil die für etwas werben, was einige  Neuen PC System komplett ausschließt intel Q CPUs.

*Man sollte mal die  Hersteller dieser Linux System 
um eine Stellungnahme auffordern ?* so wie auch PC.Hardware , weil ja diese Notfall DVD nicht läuft !  Zu mal könnte das auch erheblich Verwirrung stiften, weil vielleicht der ein oder andere User denkt, sein PC währe kaputt, obwohl es nur an diesem Linux liegt weis ja nicht gleich jeder ?
Bislang hat sich die Redaktion hier zu ja noch nicht geäußert ?


----------



## rebel4life (16. November 2008)

Deine Grammatik und die Rechtschreibung sind ein Albtraum, könntest du das nächste Mal bitte deinen Post vorher nochmal durchgehen? So ist das schon fast eine Frechheit zu lesen...

Wie wäre es mit einer anderen Distribution? Zudem muss es nicht an der Distribution liegen, schon mal daran gedacht, dass sich ein Hersteller nicht an einen Standard gehalten hat?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> an den HDDs bwz. sATA liegt das nicht


Dann wundert es mich, dass es in meinem PC nur so lange ging, wie ich die alte IDE-HDD verbaut hatte. Bis auf die HDD habe ich an meiner Hardware-Konfiguration nichts verändert.


----------



## amdintel (16. November 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann wundert es mich, dass es in meinem PC nur so lange ging, wie ich die alte IDE-HDD verbaut hatte. Bis auf die HDD habe ich an meiner Hardware-Konfiguration nichts verändert.



auf meinen gesamten PCs die nur eine AMD Core CPU haben,  läuft es aber, die sind alle mit sATA HDDs und IDE DVD Rom
auf meinem Neuem Notebook hatte ich vorhin auch mal diese Notfall DVD ausprobiert,
den Modus "ins Ram kopieren" ;
die läuft nur Videos und Sound Files lassen sich nicht abspielen, alles andere geht aber,
und ,
bei dem 4 Kern PC hatte ich mal im Bios den Festplatten Controller komplett abgeschaltet, das Knopix -> die PC.HW-Notfall DVD Seite 2  lief trotzdem nicht ,
mag oder kann vielleicht sein das bei Knopix  noch andere 
Sachen fehlerhaft und inkompatibel sind ?

app Linux , scheint so das einige Linux OS nicht auf Neuen PCs laufen ?  ubuntu-8.04.1 werde noch mal ausprobieren, edit ubuntu-8.04.1 läuft auch nicht 
sage nur scheiss Linux   Fehlermeldung invalid compressed format error = 1


----------



## Henner (17. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> bei der Notfall CD/DVD also die Seite 2. von PCHW kann man aber keine Start Parameter einstellen,


Doch, das geht: Das allererste blaue Fenster ermöglicht die Eingabe von Startparametern - hier nicht einfach "Return" drücken, sonst kommt man nämlich auf die zweite Auswahlliste (Booten von Festplatten, Tools etc.), und da geht's wirklich nicht mehr. Die meisten Probleme lassen sich mit einigen Paramteren lösen, siehe Readme-Datei auf der DVD:

knoppix noacpi acpi=off
knoppix noacpi acpi=off noapic
knoppix noacpi acpi=off noapic nolapic
knoppix failsafe
...

Es kann aber leider auch der Fall eintreten, dass Knoppix (egal ob in der PCGH-Version oder nicht) einfach nicht startet. Im Testlabor ist dies auch mit einem einzigen System der Fall.


----------



## KoRsE (19. November 2008)

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass PCGH eine (auf allen PC's) funktionierende Version auf die Heft-DVD packt?

MfG Korse


----------



## amdintel (19. November 2008)

das würde mich auch interessieren ,
dazu müsste man mal an testen wleche Linux Live 
Vers. überhaupt lauffähig ist auf den PCs wo es nicht läuft Knopix und das Help System von
PCHW? auf der Ausgabe von PCGH 12/08 
ist ja das Knopix 5.3 was diese Probleme macht .
 es scheint so dass das acpi die Ursache ist, 
vielleicht Inkompatibilität zu neusten 
Intel 4-Kern CPUs  und Chips. ??  von Knopix 5.3 ?  
kann auch noch was anderes sein ?
was für einen PC hast du wo das nicht läuft ?


bei sind es nur die Intel PCs also ein Neuster mit Intel Q9300 und letztes Jahr auf einem Intel Q6600 wo es nicht lieft, auf allen AMD Core System und älteren Intel Core lieft es .


----------



## KoRsE (20. November 2008)

Steht doch alles in meiner Sig  Core2Duo E8400 @ 3,6 Ghz...


----------



## amdintel (20. November 2008)

mhh seltsame sache ?
ich dachte das macht nur bei den 4 Kern CPUs von Intel Probleme ? Auf meinem ganz alten 640 HT PC und Notebook läuft das ja, 
vielleicht ist es  so, das dieses PCGH/Knoppix  mit Neuen Intel Chips. nicht klar kommt, 
also die G31/33... ?


----------



## Las_Bushus (21. November 2008)

ich dachte wir hatten schon versucht zu erklären das es nicht an den "intel chips" liegt?
und acpi ist etwas was man im bios aktivieren kann/sollte.... und wenn man das nicht macht muss man halt mit der konsequenz leben es beim booten dem Kernel zu sagen.

Würde euch also empfehlen mal im Bios nach der acpi option zu schauen und sie zu aktivieren, falls sie noch nicht aktiviert ist. Wäre nett wenn es dann ein feedback geben würde ob es geht oder nicht.

MfG,
Las_Bushus


----------



## amdintel (23. November 2008)

das liegt an den uralt Knopix bzw. PCGH Knoppix  das ist  leider absoluter Schrott ! 
ich habe mir gestern die Neue Linux Intern gekauft,
 diese mit DVD, also alles auf dieser DVD läuft ,
 auch Fedora 9  und gOS 3.0 ohne Problem die Live Vers. davon .


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Die letzte Aktualisierung von Knoppix ist schon etwas her. Wobei ich Knoppix bisher eigentlich immer mit den Bootoptionen zum laufen bekommen habe.


----------



## amdintel (23. November 2008)

ja aber irgendwie ist es doch nicht zeitgemäß ende 2008,
ein Knopix,  eine Nofall DVD die selber ein Notfall ist ,
Fakt ist auch,  das  heute viele Neue PC Systeme  benutzt werden,  wo das nicht läuft und da  stundenlang rum probieren muss oder soll, damit das überhaupt läuft , das kann es ja wohl nicht sein ? 
Also  PCGH sollte sich mal Gedanken machen , die Nofall DVD zu updaten ?


----------



## riedochs (23. November 2008)

Naja, Klaus Knopper verdient damit kein Geld und macht das nebenbei. Was erwartest du?


----------



## amdintel (23. November 2008)

der programmiert wohl noch auf einem alten 486 oder Intel II PC ?  
wenn jeder  so denken würden, 
dann kommt eines tages der Tag, wo Open_Source  Software 
überflüssig wird, weil auf keinem Neueren  PC mehr läuft .


----------



## Las_Bushus (23. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> der programmiert wohl noch auf einem alten 486 oder Intel II PC ?
> wenn jeder  so denken würden,
> dann kommt eines tages der Tag, wo Open_Source  Software
> überflüssig wird, weil auf keinem Neueren  PC mehr läuft .



Das ist definitiv grober Unfug....

Abgesehen davon muss man nicht Stundenlang rumprobieren, sondern wenn das normale starten nicht geht gibt es an sich 2 Befehle die man ausprobieren sollte.... und wenn man dazu nicht in der Lage ist, ist vielleicht auch ein Linux als Notfallsystem nicht ganz das richtige, sondern eher ein Bart PE o.ä.
Ich vermute aber mal das die Redakteure davon ausgehen das man sich etwas mit dem PC beschäftigt wenn man sich die PCGH kauft, von daher ist das Knoppix nicht verkehrt...

Als alternative zum rumprobieren an den Bootparametern wäre auch ein (vernünftig) eingestelltes BIOS eine alternative...

Probleme auf Systeme zu lenken, die die eigentlichen Probleme aufdecken ist nämlich nur bedingt hilfreich...
soll soviel heißen wie: Man soll bei Problemen nicht die Symptome bekämpfen sondern die Ursache...


----------



## amdintel (23. November 2008)

Las_Bushus schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv grober Unfug....
> Als alternative zum rumprobieren an den Bootparametern wäre auch ein (vernünftig) eingestelltes BIOS eine alternative...
> 
> Probleme auf Systeme zu lenken, die die eigentlichen Probleme aufdecken ist nämlich nur bedingt hilfreich...
> soll soviel heißen wie: Man soll bei Problemen nicht die Symptome bekämpfen sondern die Ursache...


ich habe schon etwas länger PCs, als du,
und auch damals  wusste ich sogar schon,
 wie man das Bios optimal einstellt ! 
Boot Probleme gibt es nie, 
Taste F8  Auswahl Menü DVD Rom


----------



## rebel4life (28. November 2008)

amdintel schrieb:


> der programmiert wohl noch auf einem alten 486 oder Intel II PC ?
> wenn jeder  so denken würden,
> dann kommt eines tages der Tag, wo Open_Source  Software
> überflüssig wird, weil auf keinem Neueren  PC mehr läuft .



Soso, Quelle? Meiner Meinung nach grober Unfug, wenn das aber dein "Weltbild" von OpenSource ist, dann möchte ich das mal lieber nicht zerstören.

Ich hab auch PCs, die zu alt für eine neue Version von z.B. Arch Linux sind, da dieses eine i686 braucht, der VIA C3 jedoch die eine Erweiterung (cmov) nicht hat, entspricht dieser nicht den Anforderungen des Kernels. IPcop läuft wunderbar auf dem PC, nur leider kein Arch obwohl ich das lieber verwendet hätte. Die i586er Version wurde ja eingestellt und es wäre unnütz, da die meisten Pakete nur für i686 vorhanden sind.


----------

